# Hickory Smoked Salt????



## big woot (Jan 12, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone here has used any Hickory smoked salt in there rubs for some added flavor and smoke taste? If so how did it work?


----------



## xray (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi BW. 

Once it's cooked and heated (which I assume you're doing since it's added to a rub) you won't be able to taste it.

It's a great aromatic, and it's good sprinkled on eggs, French fries or anything else that you salt after cooking.

It won't hurt anything if you add it to your rub.  I've smoked salt with hickory a few times, it smells great!!  I've also bought the smoked salt in the McCormick grinder, I think it has a chemical smell to it.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 12, 2017)

I use a hickory powder in rub when I mix my own. You have to be careful a little goes a loooong way!


----------



## nani85 (Aug 15, 2017)

please need tips on making smoke salt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 16, 2017)

nani85 said:


> please need tips on making smoke salt.


Some detailed info below. There are many more threads you can access by searching Smoke Salt...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125996/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment


----------

